# My two new babies <3



## Tikikitty95 (Jul 18, 2011)

So at the Tampa reptile show on Saturday I got a red tegu and a black and white. The red one I got from somebody here that couldn't keep her. I was told how skitty she was and since I got her for free, I decided to get a friend for her. She has already started to calm down and allow me to pet her and hold her (sometimes). I really think that getting her a friend has helped her a lot. Anyway, here are some pictures I took of the two of them yesterday.
[attachment=2773]
[attachment=2774]
[attachment=2775]
[attachment=2776]
[attachment=2777]
[attachment=2778]
[attachment=2779]
[attachment=2780]
Tell me what you guys think


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2011)

The "friend" may be causing her to be stressed and that is why she seems calm.


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe.. I would think she would stay away from the black and white though if she didn't like her or was being stressed by her. She went out of her way to lay on the others back. She also started eating even when they were near each other. I'll keep that in mind though. Thank you


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2011)

Laying on top of each other is generally a display of dominance.


----------



## Big Dave (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice to see Tegus with all their toes still attached


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

james.w said:


> Laying on top of each other is generally a display of dominance.



Agreed. Gary and Rango would do that here and there but I ripped out their old basking area and added a larger one, they seemed to have stopped competing for the heat.

Cute little guys by the way! They're bite-sized


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on that. The funny thing is that the red is the smaller one. Lol. And nice comment. My big Savannah monitor would be too pleased to meet them. He's a BIG boy


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 18, 2011)

_x2 @ James,.. and the chest and neck pattern on that B&W is killing me. I see all kinds of things in his pattern __Just to show you what I see  LOL




__Each color is something different,..

Blue = a little man or something feet and all
Pink = can be snakes or 2 tegus facing each other with their mouth open.
Red = is a monster face or kind of like a Chinese Lion. 

Lol but that may be just what I see _


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 18, 2011)

Grats Tiki, great lookin little ones! best of luck.  my two smaller gUs are in a shared enclosure they compete for heat and who ever is there 1st gets laid on  about to build a new enclosure this week to seperate them.


----------

